
Burned-out Silicon Valley home for $800,000 - SQL2219
http://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/article208596279.html
======
DrScump
I'd expect to pay _more_ for a 6,000sf lot in Willow Glen, especially if it's
south of Coe (less traffic) and has no impediment to rebuilding (like existing
tenants or a rent-controlled structure).

Bird underwent a major widening in the 1970s such that all then-extant houses
were uprooted and pushed to the back of their lots. Newer construction would
garner a premium, I would think.

------
walrus01
That's nothing, tear downs in shitty parts of east Vancouver go for $1.9m
regularly.

